

Would HN freelancers mind sharing your resumes? - chez17

I&#x27;m a freelancer who&#x27;s well has dried up. I&#x27;m just looking for examples of other fresslancer&#x27;s resumes. Specifically, freelancers who have done a lot of internal work for companies and can&#x27;t show the actual apps or code to potential companies. Thanks in advance!
======
dkhenry
I don't understand the request for freelancers to have resumes. I have always
pushed back and attempted to provide the company with a statement of work
about what I would do for them. I understand you want to make sure I am
qualified, but unlike employees with a freelancer your paying for services
rendered, if I am not rendering the services you need you don't pay.

~~~
chez17
The phrase 'well has dried up' meant that I'm no longer looking to freelance,
I'm trying to apply to salaried positions and was hoping for some examples
from other freelancers who have been in a similar position.

